# Marriott Koolina studio



## heckp (Jul 1, 2011)

Would any tugger share a picture of how the studio room set up is. I have an exhange for July 24-31 for 2 studios. I was told kitchenette, what about kitchen table? I called the resort and they said all it has is a coffee table. What about laundry facilities? Thanks.


----------



## kedler (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ko Olina 3 bdrom*

Does anyone have a plan for the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina? The one online is only the 2 bedroom and I haven't found a 3 bedroom plan. Thanks!


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 1, 2011)

heckp said:


> Would any tugger share a picture of how the studio room set up is. I have an exhange for July 24-31 for 2 studios. I was told kitchenette, what about kitchen table? I called the resort and they said all it has is a coffee table. What about laundry facilities? Thanks.



There is a small round table with 2 chairs for eating in room, also coffee table and a corner table by sofa

Laundry rooms [free] are on a number of floors in each building, just ask at check in


----------



## ginsun88 (Jul 1, 2011)

kedler said:


> Does anyone have a plan for the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina? The one online is only the 2 bedroom and I haven't found a 3 bedroom plan. Thanks!



I asked the same question as you and a fellow TUGger gave me this picture.


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 1, 2011)

There are laundry facilities on either the odd or even floors.  I can't remember which.

We were there in April and had 2 studio units.  I found them to be very small and claustrophobic.  It's funny how the rooms seem fine as a second bedroom but with the door closed, it was not comfortable.  The rooms are much smaller than a standard hotel room.  One of our rooms was handicap accessible and that one had only a partial kitchenette countertop.  It was so small that the coffeemaker wouldn't fit on the counter with the microwave.  The bathroom was also horrible - no counter space, only a pedestal sink.

We actually moved into a 2br after one night and I was very relieved!

Deb


----------



## golf4hrs (Jul 1, 2011)

kedler said:


> Does anyone have a plan for the 3 bedroom at Ko Olina? The one online is only the 2 bedroom and I haven't found a 3 bedroom plan. Thanks!



I hope this 3 bedroom floorplan helps with a slightly different orientation......Mahalo!


----------



## kedler (Jul 1, 2011)

golf4hrs said:


> I hope this 3 bedroom floorplan helps with a slightly different orientation......Mahalo!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## kedler (Jul 1, 2011)

golf4hrs said:


> I hope this 3 bedroom floorplan helps with a slightly different orientation......Mahalo!



Thanks, do you know if the set-up varies based on building or location?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 1, 2011)

I stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Nai'a tower and had the exact floorplan that ginsun88 posted.


----------



## GregT (Jul 2, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> I stayed in a 3 bedroom in the Nai'a tower and had the exact floorplan that ginsun88 posted.



Ginsun88's floorplan is exactly what we have now.

We are in Hale Naia on the 5th floor -- 30521/30523.  Thanks!

Greg


----------



## javabean (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ko'Olina studio photo*






[/URL][/IMG]

Here is the Ko'Olina studio that was part of our two bedroom unit in the Moana Building, 11th floor, mountain view.


----------



## javabean (Jul 2, 2011)

javabean said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Here is the Ko'Olina studio that was part of our two bedroom unit in the Moana Building, 11th floor, mountain view


----------



## javabean (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ko'Olina studio*






[/URL][/IMG]

Here's the kitchen area.
I wanted to practice posting another picture.


----------



## heckp (Jul 2, 2011)

*Thank you everyone, that's why I run to tuggers for this reason,. Our first time in Hawaii.  
Javabean*, thanks a lot for your pictures.


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 2, 2011)

ginsun88 said:


> I asked the same question as you and a fellow TUGger gave me this picture.



I'm in a KoOlina studio now and the first picture in this thread of the two bedroon is exactly how the room is set up.  No kitchen table.  Only the coffee table.  It is very nice, but a little small.  I think it is smaller than other resorts.  Our balcony ends where the main balcony begins, which gives privacy to the master suite, so that is nice.  However I don't recall that being the case when I've stayed in the 2br Lockout at other resorts.  It cuts a few feet of space from the studio.  

But we knew we were not in a master suite.  I have no complaints at all.  KoOlina is absolutely beautiful.  We just arrived yesterday so I'm enjoying the threads about this resort and island I've read over the past couple of weeks...lots of information and ideas.  Of course for the past several months we've been given advice from friends and family about what is here as well.  No way we can do it all, but at least we have plenty to choose from.


----------



## sbeck22 (Jul 2, 2011)

I see online the 2 BR lock-off floorplan.

Where is a good spot to see the floorplan of the 2BR non-lockoff, which are mostly in Nai'a.
thanks

From marriott website.  I never knew they had a BR #2 with 2 twins in it.  Is that right?  


Room Details  –  2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: 2 Twin/Single Bed(s), Ocean view
Room Overview

    Two Bedroom Villa, Ocean View

Beds and Bedding

    Maximum Occupancy: 6
    Bedroom 1: King
    Bedroom 2: 2 Twin/Single Bed(s)
    Rollaway beds permitted: 1
    Cribs permitted: 1
    Maximum cribs/rollaway beds permitted: 2
    Duvet


----------



## heathpack (Jul 2, 2011)

DebBrown said:


> There are laundry facilities on either the odd or even floors.  I can't remember which.
> 
> We were there in April and had 2 studio units.  I found them to be very small and claustrophobic.  It's funny how the rooms seem fine as a second bedroom but with the door closed, it was not comfortable.  The rooms are much smaller than a standard hotel room.  One of our rooms was handicap accessible and that one had only a partial kitchenette countertop.  It was so small that the coffeemaker wouldn't fit on the counter with the microwave.  The bathroom was also horrible - no counter space, only a pedestal sink.
> 
> ...



I am not sure how many people you were, but Mr. H & I were in a KoOlina studio for a week March 2010 and were not in the slightest bit claustrophobic.  The KoOlina studio was about what we'd expect from a nice hotel room.  Queen bed, large sofa, coffee table, bathroom, small kitchenette area totally fine for putting together toast & cereal breakfasts and sandwiches and beer when we didn't want to go out.  Nice (small balcony) with two chairs.  Totally adequate for 2 people and a lovely resort.  I would not want to put 4 in a studio, but for 2 the studios are fine, IMO.

H


----------



## molemay (Jul 3, 2011)

*2 bedroom portion of a 3 bedroom unit.*

Sbeck22,

It looks like you are talking about a 2 bedroom part of a 3 bedroom unit.  There are 2 single beds in the 2nd bedroom.

Monika


----------



## sbeck22 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, I just had not heard anything about, after reading this site for about a year, that in a 2 BR, one BR had 2 twins.

So I went to the Marriott site just looking to see what it says and I saw the entry I pasted in.

I have a 2BR OV coming up and am trying to decide on the lockout or non-lockoff.  I guess that means what building to request.  So if you have a 2BR and ask for Tower #3, can they give you the 2BR part of a 3BR that the studio is locked off on?  Sorry if that is a newbie question.  If that is the case, then we would have a 2BR and the 2nd BR would have 2 twins, that would be worse for us.  A queen and a sofabed are perfect for our 3 small boys, all 8 and under.


----------



## molemay (Jul 4, 2011)

How did you get this reservation?  Was it an exchange? Points?

If you requested a 2 bedroom unit, and a 2 bedroom portion of a 3 bedroom unit becomes available I would think that they could give you that.  If you are able to request a lockoff or non-lockoff unit, I would chose the lockoff unit because you won't get the 2nd bedroom with the twins that way.

Monika


----------



## kedler (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ko Olina 3 bdrom*



GregT said:


> Ginsun88's floorplan is exactly what we have now.
> 
> We are in Hale Naia on the 5th floor -- 30521/30523.  Thanks!
> 
> Greg



Thanks for the information Greg - how is the view?


----------



## sbeck22 (Jul 6, 2011)

molemay said:


> How did you get this reservation?  Was it an exchange? Points?
> 
> If you requested a 2 bedroom unit, and a 2 bedroom portion of a 3 bedroom unit becomes available I would think that they could give you that.  If you are able to request a lockoff or non-lockoff unit, I would chose the lockoff unit because you won't get the 2nd bedroom with the twins that way.
> 
> Monika



We rented from an owner.  I just thought I could request a building.  If it Moana, that would be lockoff and if we asked for Nai'a I assumed it would be a non-lockoff.
So since I don't want the 2 twins, I don't seem to want 2BR of the 3BR config.


----------



## molemay (Jul 6, 2011)

What does your reservation say?  Do you have a room code?


----------



## sbeck22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Your Resort: Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Check-in: Saturday, February 25, 2012 (04:00 PM) 
Check-out: Saturday, March 3, 2012 (10:00 AM) 
Room type: 2 Bedroom Villa, Bedroom 1: King, Bedroom 2: Queen, Sofabeds: 2, Ocean view 
Guests per room: 2 
Guest name: XXXX TRUST 
Reservation confirmed: Friday, March 25, 2011 (13:33:00 GMT) 
Guarantee method: Other Guarantee 
Special request(s): •60 Day Cancel Policy, Request Noted •High Floor Room, Request Noted 
Summary of Room Charges Cost per night per room (USD) 
Saturday, February 25, 2012 - Saturday, March 3, 2012 ( 7 nights )     
PLATINUM OCEAN VIEW    
Additional fees may apply. Plus tax when applicable.   
On-site parking, fee: 30 USD daily 
Valet parking, fee: 30 USD daily 
Changes in taxes or fees implemented after booking will affect the total room price. 

I didn't include the confirmation #.  This is straight from Marriott.


----------



## GregT (Jul 7, 2011)

kedler said:


> Thanks for the information Greg - how is the view?



Kedler,

My apologies for the delay, I just saw this -- the view was good, but not great.   5th floor is really the 4th floor from the ground up (first floor only goes out to the parking lot -- no rooms on it).

So...the 5th floor is right in line with palm trees, so the view was modestly obstructed.  However, we had an excellent view of the pool and could see the Lagoon nicely.  Candidly, the 5th floor is likely the most impacted of any floor because of the palm trees, so I think any of the 3BRs in Hale Naia will have an acceptable (to outstanding) view.

Good luck, I know you'll enjoy it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## sbeck22 (Jan 1, 2012)

So after looking around and looking at old threads I think this is true.

a 2BR in Naia is EITHER 
a) a locked off part of a 3BR where your second BR will have 2 twin beds and no sofa bed
OR
b) a non lockoff that will have kings in each bed, no sunroom off the master and a sofa bed in the second BR, as well as LR.

I don't think there are other possibilities.  I don't see a plain 2BR lockoff in Naia like the other towers.   Is that right?  And if I am missing something, what is the floorplan of that 2 BR lockoff that is not part of the 3BR.

Lastly, I see one dedicated 2BR per floor. 

Oh boy, getting excited for next month.


----------



## rudy (Jan 1, 2012)

*Naia  Has both*

Naia building has both 2 bedroom lock-off and non-lockoffs.  THere are very few lock-off units... like 1 per floor.  

I have stayed in a lockoff 2 bedroom Ocean View Villa  in the Naia building so they do in deed exist.

Good luck and Enjoy!


----------



## sbeck22 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for 3 types of 2 BR in Naia.

1) 2BR non lockoff - kings in each BR with a sofa bed in 2nd BR
2) 2BR that is part of the 3BR where you get 2 twins in the 2nd BR
3) 2BR lockoff - From what I read, there are kings with sofa in 2nd BR

So a Naia 2BR without the twins is what I will request.  I would prefer a non lockoff but renters can't be choosers.  I would take either a lockoff or non lockoff, I just don't want the 2BR which is part of the 3 BR.

Thanks, I am figuring it out and know what to request now.  I wonder if that is too specific a request when I call 2 weeks before.


----------

